# I'm so sorry, darlin



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Matilda crossed the bridge this morning. Several days ago she caught her front right paw in between the hardware cloth and the bars of the cage and sprained it badly. She hurt her back right paw as well, probably trying to free the front one. After a few days her paws got better but her health went downhill and I didn't understand why. Then yesterday morning I woke up at 6am and checked on her and seen that she wasn't doing good at all. She was lethargic and weak and had messed herself. She'd lost weight and her sides were pinched and she was bad dehydrated. I managed to get fluids in her and a little raw honey and nutrical and for a few hours she perked back up. I kept her with me for the next six hours, cleaning her messes and keeping pedialyte in her. She did a little better so I put her back up with her sisters and mum and left for a while. When I came back I took everyone out and deep cleaned their cage. She wobbled over to the pile of dirty fleece and stayed there till the cage was done. When I put them all back in she was still with us but when I came up an hour later she had passed. I was going to take her to the vet monday morning... 

Rest well my sweet girl; your dad is waiting for you, and even though you never knew him he loved you all the same. 
Goodbye Matilda, I'll always_ always _love you.
View attachment 148362


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace sweet baby.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

I hope you are doing okay...how old was she? She looks like my Nebula and now I am crying. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

She was ten months. I'm pretty sure it was something neurological (I'm thinking a stroke since I've had animals in the past have them and the symptoms were almost exactly the same). I can't keep from crying, every time my mind strays it always goes back to her. She's the velveteen rex on top. Her mum Lilly is beneath her. My whole mischief is out of sorts. They know she's gone and they're mourning.


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

What an awful shock, and so young. I'm really sorry


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss. I understand how it feels to lose them so quickly; it throws you off entirely. I hope your girls bounce back soon.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you, all of you. I'm hoping my girls will recover soon; especially Lilly. Her and Matilda were very close.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Hey-Fay! She was so young. I hope Lilly's better...and you, too. Along with her other cagemates


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks, Abra. Lilly's not doing well either, but you can read about that on my other thread in the health section.


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this. I'm glad that you could be with her.


----------



## xColdBones (Jun 21, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss, I know I am going to cry a river whenever one of my babies passes. I just don't know how I will be able to handle it. It has to be the worst part of owning rats. They live so shortly and we get so attached in such a short amount of time, it all goes by so fast. Rest in peace, Matilda.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Always a tradgedy, especially when they're so young.


----------

